# Macbook Air ne démarre plus



## Bajou21 (19 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai un Macbook Air 13 pouces 128gb de 2013. Je ne peux plus l'allumer, il ne répond à aucune manipulation. Quand je branche le chargeur, le voyant devient orange mais au bout de 2 minutes, le voyant s'éteint et si on recommence l'opération, cela se répète à chaque fois. 
Est ce que quelqu'un pourrais apporter une réponse à mes questions? 
Merci par avance


----------



## RubenF (19 Décembre 2014)

J'aurais dit la carte mère qui à mourru.. 

Mais essaie de faire un reset de la SMC avant toute chose.. mais je doute que ça fonctionne, si il est encore sous garantie va le faire tester chez Apple


----------



## Locke (19 Décembre 2014)

Hormis tester avec un autre chargeur, c'est direction le SAV.


----------



## vetta76 (26 Janvier 2015)

Bajou21 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un Macbook Air 13 pouces 128gb de 2013. Je ne peux plus l'allumer, il ne répond à aucune manipulation. Quand je branche le chargeur, le voyant devient orange mais au bout de 2 minutes, le voyant s'éteint et si on recommence l'opération, cela se répète à chaque fois.
> Est ce que quelqu'un pourrais apporter une réponse à mes questions?
> Merci par avance



Bonsoir je suis dans le même cas que vous avec mon MacBook  air  sous Yosemite de 256 Go SSD de 2011. Il refuse de démarrer malgré la réinitialisation  du SMC qui ne donne rien...  L'écran reste noir et il ne tourne pas. Je l'ai éteint la veille sans problème par la pomme. Il était sur secteur avec le voyant alim au vert ... 
De votre côté avez vous du nouveau ? Merci


----------



## soiziclecros (26 Janvier 2015)

J'ai eu un truc de ce genre l'an dernier sous Mavericks. Je pensais que le MBA était mort mais en fait il fallait le sortir de force d'une espèce de veille :
appuyer pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton de démarrage (pour l'éteindre réellement), puis un appui pour redémarrer. Ca a marché mais j'ai du faire la manip deux fois de suite.
En espérant pour vous que ça marc


----------



## vetta76 (26 Janvier 2015)

soiziclecros a dit:


> J'ai eu un truc de ce genre l'an dernier sous Mavericks. Je pensais que le MBA était mort mais en fait il fallait le sortir de force d'une espèce de veille :
> appuyer pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton de démarrage (pour l'éteindre réellement), puis un appui pour redémarrer. Ca a marché mais j'ai du faire la manip deux fois de suite.
> En espérant pour vous que ça marc



Merci tout de même pour l'info, mais pour moi ça ne donne rien de plus... Hélas.


----------



## mascodis (3 Février 2015)

démonter le macbook air ensuite déconnecter la batterie et maintenez le bouton power pendant 10 second.
brancher la batterie et allumer le. il doit normalement démarrer


----------



## vetta76 (3 Février 2015)

Merci pour votre suggestion ce sera pour une autre fois...  pour moi.
Mais apres l'épreuve du frigidaire (si si ) et plusieurs essais de redémarrage, de re initialisations du SMC et de la PRAM, et  de bien d'autres procédures de redémarrage, la bête n'a jamais voulu redémarrer ! L'écran restait noir obstinément !
J'en donc mis mon mouchoir dessus et rangé le MBA dans le placard voici maintenant plusieurs jours.
Ce matin, après avoir consulté le forum de MacG une nouvelle fois et toujours sans réponse de solution, j'ai ressorti le Mac du placard , re branché  la mac saf  et là ....ho surprise SANS  appuyer sur le bouton en haut à droite , je vois mon écran qui s'allume... Et qui redémarre ... un peu poussif certe,et le trac pack un peu lent mais il était en train de redémarrer ! Une fois terminé son installation du bureau je constate que  la batterie  est à 0% !!! Il était à 100% quand je l'ai fermé pour la dernière fois.
Avait-il été malgré tout éteint correctement ? 
Je vois sur le forum que je ne suis pas le seul dans ce cas avec impossibilité de redémarrer , mais aussi que beaucoup on un problème d'impossibilité de sortir de l'écran de veille noir...sur MBA et PRO.
Il s'est donc depuis rechargé à 99% normalement pendant la dernière mise à jour système de l'OSX 10-10-2.
Je pense donc qu'il y a un lien entre l'écran de veille  écran noir et une mauvaise manipulation de fermeture.
Mais pourquoi n'a t'il pas redémarré plus tôt dans ce cas ?
Si vous y comprenez quelque chose ...
Heureux les simples d'esprit.


----------



## soiziclecros (3 Février 2015)

C'est exactement ce qui m'est arrivé ; après deux jours sans vie il a redémarré … chez le réparateur (une heure de voiture pour y aller ).
La deuxième fois j'ai simplement téléphoné et il m'a indiqué cette façon de l'éteindre et le redémarrer. 
Depuis tout va bien mais j'attends toujours l'extinction complète avant de le fermer.
Rien compris…


----------

